# Collings Foundation in Camarillo (bandwidth intensive!)



## evangilder (May 4, 2007)

I watched the B-17 land from my office yesterday, wishing that I could have been at the airport, or that my lenszilla was here. So I went over at lunch time to do something I haven't done in a while; shoot with an artful eye. I have tons of pictures of these airplanes on the ground, and will be shooting some flying stuff this weekend, hopefully. So I thought "Let's have some fun and play with lines, shadows and angles". 

Enjoy!


----------



## evangilder (May 4, 2007)

A few more..


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2007)

Nice shots Eric!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 4, 2007)

Very Cool!!!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 4, 2007)

Gotta love those planes..... Nice shots Eric, almost as good as mine...


----------



## Heinz (May 4, 2007)

Wow

Fantastic shots!!


----------



## evangilder (May 4, 2007)

Thanks gents! I am hoping to catch them flying tomorrow. The Zero and the P-40 are slated to fly tomorrow at 1 PM, so that should be cool also. This will be my first shoot with lenszilla tomorrow and I am really excited.


----------



## Wildcat (May 5, 2007)

Very cool Eric!


----------

